# Southampton



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

We will be in Southampton tomorrow, is there any good shops to visit ?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

wohic said:


> We will be in Southampton tomorrow, is there any good shops to visit ?


There are a couple of Garden Centres and Aquatics Places that deal with Reptiles, but nothing specialist.

Best in the area would be Southern Aquatics and Reptiles in Cadnam, they at least have a nice selection of well kept animals.

Other than that, not much at all.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Nothing great really in Southampton hunny? but I live in winchester! If you fancy a cuppa? and look at some beardies?:2thumb:


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Theres only a couple.Reptile connection in regents park and southern aquatics (thats the only one worth the visit),


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Try the one linked in my sig! not trying to sound big headed b ut we have the best shop in southampton by a mile!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I dont like you ... :bash:

OH spent nearly £300 in your shop :lol2:




carpetman said:


> Try the one linked in my sig! not trying to sound big headed b ut we have the best shop in southampton by a mile!


----------



## beefcake (Nov 17, 2008)

mr carpet man is a bad influence on my girlfriend
royal
red tail
burm
frog(trying)
:lol2::bash:
a good few hundred quid!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

there's grange aquatics in botley, just started doing reps, have a few.
a little shop in bitterne selling leos/snakes.
but much better is southcoast exotics down the road in portsmouth, they have over 100 vivs :mf_dribble:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

If you come nearer Portsmouth uv got Emsworth reptiles and South coast Exotics :2thumb:


----------



## wilsonr66 (Nov 10, 2007)

I will be at work in the Novotel in Southampton tomorrow if you fancy introducing yourself and stopping for refreshments.


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Mr Beefcake, I was not even there when you got the red tail!:lol2:

And it's not my fault our animals are so irresistable! :2thumb:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

carpetman said:


> Hey Mr Beefcake, I was not even there when you got the red tail!:lol2:
> 
> And it's not my fault our animals are so irresistable! :2thumb:


by the way hun what are those black geckos that were in with the skinks??


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

grossmans, did you come in then?


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

carpetman said:


> grossmans, did you come in then?


yeah did just over a week ago to see what u had, didnt have long enough to have a proper look though!

whats the care like for those? (have googled cant find anything not even pictures)


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Ohh, didnt know about Grange Reptiles... will have to take a look


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

t-bo said:


> Ohh, didnt know about Grange Reptiles... will have to take a look


yeah its a good lil shop! some stunning animals in there! just wish i had enough time to have a proper nose!!!

tonnes of chams though which is dangerous as i said i wont get one hehe


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Mush said:


> yeah its a good lil shop! some stunning animals in there! just wish i had enough time to have a proper nose!!!
> 
> tonnes of chams though which is dangerous as i said i wont get one hehe


Go for it.. I just got a baby Yemens about 10 days ago, hes looovely


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

t-bo said:


> Go for it.. I just got a baby Yemens about 10 days ago, hes looovely



shuuusssshhhhh cant!!!! thats naughty!!!! 

would love a cham however i would prefer it when im working and can buy one those real snazzy mesh vivs for him! 

have u also been to reptiles plus?

95, Seabourne Rd,
Bournemouth,
Dorset
BH5 2HF

went there yesterday and also rate that shop too, was spotless just like grange reptiles!


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah I imported a snazzy mesh viv from US.. very nice 

I havnt been to the Bournemouth one... i'll definately head of there now that its been recommended.. cheers


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

t-bo said:


> Yeah I imported a snazzy mesh viv from US.. very nice
> 
> I havnt been to the Bournemouth one... i'll definately head of there now that its been recommended.. cheers


yeah! southern aquatics is also about 20 mins away from there too which does uber cheap equipment too!!!


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

t-bo said:


> Ohh, didnt know about Grange Reptiles... will have to take a look


 
Its well worth a look. Wohic was a bit annoyed when I accidently spent £300 on Chameleons there last week when we visited Grange for the first and not the last time - but it was okay as I got a free tub of crickets.


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Mush said:


> yeah did just over a week ago to see what u had, didnt have long enough to have a proper look though!
> 
> whats the care like for those? (have googled cant find anything not even pictures)


_Gekko grossmanni_, Should be able to find something on google as they are quite common. We treat them exactly the same as palm and golden geckos! Spray a couple of times a day, feed them house and thats about it! When we have mixed sex in the tank they lay eggs all over the place (normally on the heat cage so they overcook a bit):lol2:


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Might pop over this morning with my son


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Did you make it in then?


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

carpetman said:


> Did you make it in then?


Came over this afternoon for a quick peek actually. You have a great selection of chameleons and water dragons :2thumb:

Was very tempted with a water dragon you had but, cash is king at the moment and he's just abdicated....lol


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Jinja said:


> Came over this afternoon for a quick peek actually. You have a great selection of chameleons and water dragons :2thumb:
> 
> Was very tempted with a water dragon you had but, *cash is king at the moment and he's just abdicated....lol*



im loving that !!!


----------

